# More Night Lords



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

First off I would like to send my condolences to Mr. Dembski-Bowden. His grandfather recently passed and burial ceremony was just conducted. So if I could, I would send you a beer on me, but in the mean time I am sorry for your loss.

On a lighter note, ADB also updated his facebook page with a nugget of good info. His Blood & Fire novel (I believe this was his sequel to Hellsreach) is coming to a violent end. Almost here!!

And something that we all knew was coming, but I at least was under the impression that this was ways away (like after "Master of Mankind" far away), Sevatar's prison tale is almost done!!! This has me so pumped, I have been needing my ADB Night Lords fix for some weeks now. Maybe this will finally give us some info on this Alastor Rushal traitor Raven Guard character!!

Some good stuff on the way :so_happy:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Had no idea Helsreach was going to have a sequel. Sexy.

More info on the NL Raven Guard would be sweet indeed. Disappointed he offered 0 info on him so far. 

For the life of me I can't think of a reason as to why he would join the NL especially after getting his tongue cut off. 

Espionage Alpha-Legion style? Just can't buy it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

In other tweets from ADB, our favourite Stormtrooper, Andrej will be returning for the novel.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't read Helsreach. It's about the Night Lords? Actually, I haven't read any of the Night Lords books. Just the Shadow Warrior short. (Gotta read Mephiston, which I haven't had time for yet, but Night Lords after that is the plan.)


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope Helsreach is about the Black Templars fighting Orks. It's one of the best WH40k books to date, definitely check it out.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Nope Helsreach is about the Black Templars fighting Orks.


Exactly. Hellsreach follows the actions of Reclusiarch Grimaldus during the Third War for Armageddon. It is a fantastic novel, it shows off all the best parts of the brutal nature, and the unending grinding madness of war within the universe that we all know and love. Plus there is a stormtrooper named Andrej, who is a tad but strange, but lovable all the same lol. I am definitely looking forward to this sequel novel "Blood & Fire."

While I am only half way through Mephiston, I would almost dare to say drop it and move on to the three Night Lords Novels by ADB lol. :laugh:

Those three novels single handedly cemented my adoration for this universe.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah. So the original post is about Helsreach's sequel AND a book (short story?) about Sevatar? Is that an upcoming HH book?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Vitarus said:


> Ah. So the original post is about Helsreach's sequel AND a book (short story?) about Sevatar? Is that an upcoming HH book?


Oh yes. The prison story about Sevatar is HH. 

Didn't know about Helsreach having a sequel. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Blood and Fire_ is about these guys, and Grimaldus coming to save them.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Celestial_Lions#.UUw411dNHx4

Hope it works out. The Celestial Lions deserve a second chance.


LotN


----------

